# Computer boots to bios every time



## Eliomiller (May 5, 2016)

Hi. So here's my problem. I had my pc on an ungrounded outlet and it kept giving me asus anti surge error so after 2 month of idle pc I fixed my outlet and checked everything electrically connected.I turned it on and it took me to bios. I saved and exit and the same happen again.I started looking around.memory is all visible In the correct slot. Date and time is accurate so it's not cmos.all disks were visible except my dvd. I have a sabertooth x99 so I had plugged my ssd at sata p2 and hdd p5 . I opened my case and found my dvd cable unplugged as I had forgot to plug it in. I plugged it in and now it's dvd p1 ssd p2 hdd p5. But same problem. So I don't know why it's happening.tried to reset to default settings same. Note: before outlet problem the ssd and hdd where plugged into a different sata port as I remember btw p4 and p11.may this be a bad sata port? Give me your suggestions.the ssd information are very important and i actually havent got time to backup it and planned to do so after fixing my outlet so id like to know if it may be dangerous for the data in the ssd.Thanks


----------



## cdawall (May 5, 2016)

Does it show the ssd in the bios? Have you set it as the first boot device?


----------



## silentbogo (May 5, 2016)

It boots directly to BIOS because it is unable to find a proper boot device.
1) Check your boot settings and make sure that you selected a proper boot drive, and that in SATA settings you have the same thing you had before (e.g. IDE or AHCI mode)
2) Make sure your boot drive is actually working (is detected, passes SMART).
3) If none of the above worked, it is possible that something got shorted on the motherboard and prevents SATA interface from functioning correctly (which means surge warning was not because of your outlet, but because of your motherboard).


----------



## Eliomiller (May 5, 2016)

For the 1) is it nescesary to put them in the same sata slot as before? Anyway to get it sorted another way as its actually hard to remember where I plugged my boot drive before.where to check for ide and ahci.for the 2)my disk is detected but when I select it to boot from it rinse and repeat.
3)I have an asus sabertooth x99.it comes usually with a TUF fortifier and the biggest part of it is from what I feel when touching based of plastic. May it be shorting even then? My case come pre applied with standoffs so it's not a short from the case.any idea how to check for a short? I already checked for loose wir under the board/standoffs/ check my burned fan / checked cpu cooler/cpu temp are at around 36 idle as we ate in a hor mea day.what else to check for  as a short.


----------



## silentbogo (May 5, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> my disk is detected but when I select it to boot from it rinse and repeat.


Could've been corrupted after an unexpected reboot or something. Your x99 board can detect it but thinks it is not a bootable device. Try running windows recovery from a flashdrive, or reinstalling windows.

EDIT: it is also possible that your bootloader is on HDD, while the OS is on SSD. Try booting from your HDD before you do anything.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2016)

Assuming the SSD is the boot drive, it should be plugged in to SATA 0.
Regardless of which port it is in, your computer will cycle through all connected devices during the boot process until it finds the boot loader.
Most likely the MBR or boot ini files are corrupt and need rebuilding.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

@Caring1 how can I rebuild them without destroying my data.is it possible that my data is corrupted? Is theres hope to recover? My ssd had 2 partitions: 1 c:/ with windows on it: 100gb and the other 400 gb for my program/data ect


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

After some digging I found a souvenir image it shows my bios when I first installed my pc. P1 : ssd p2: hdd p9: dvd it's the information about the first boot


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2016)

If you have an O.S. disk you could try booting from that and doing a repair, or bring it to a computer shop to look at.
The SSD may have been fried if there was a surge.


----------



## Toothless (May 6, 2016)

Man I'd say this is a gift because I gotta slam all my fingers, toes, and face on my keyboard to get into my bios 8/10ths of the time just to see how pretty it is.



Eliomiller said:


> @Caring1 how can I rebuild them without destroying my data.is it possible that my data is corrupted? Is theres hope to recover? My ssd had 2 partitions: 1 c:/ with windows on it: 100gb and the other 400 gb for my program/data ect



OH there is your issue. I've seen all over that you're NEVER supposed to partition an SSD like that. I may be wrong (my rear is prepared for the heat) but that might be an issue.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2016)

Partitioning can cause issues with Trim, and cloning an SSD can make an inactive boot partition of 100Mb, but I think the partitions were active prior to the power surge and boot issues.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Tried to boot from hdd and it worked !but what to do next?


----------



## silentbogo (May 6, 2016)

Make a bootable Windows USB stick, unplug your HDD, boot from the flash drive and run windows repair. It will fix MBR/other boot problems.
... or do a fresh install on SSD.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Now the tricky part. Sorry if it's a stupid question but how to make a bootable usb stick? I got the rig up and running again with actually nothing lost on the drive.thanks


----------



## silentbogo (May 6, 2016)

Use Rufus
https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## jaggerwild (May 6, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> Now the tricky part. Sorry if it's a stupid question but how to make a bootable usb stick? I got the rig up and running again with actually nothing lost on the drive.thanks


http://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c02086803/

Use HP boot


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 6, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> how to make a bootable usb stick?



Try using YUMI:  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Here's a dumb question :can I use another pc than the same computer having the problem to create the bootable usb drive? With the same os but I'll install the same is on the usb from my dvd.will this affect the repair process? After booting from usb what should I do next? Will my data be safe?


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Use Rufus
> https://rufus.akeo.ie/


this RuFUS > all don't use anything else


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> Here's a dumb question :can I use another pc than the same computer having the problem to create the bootable usb drive? With the same os but I'll install the same is on the usb from my dvd.will this affect the repair process? After booting from usb what should I do next? Will my data be safe?


yes that will work


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> this RuFUS > all don't use anything else



Why do you not like YUMI?


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Guys I'll use the most easy way to make it. I'm not used to the creation of .isos bootable dvd usb or anything like that. I just want to repair my boot files and not gonna mess with my personal data on the ssd


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 6, 2016)

Eliomiller said:


> Guys I'll use the most easy way to make it. I'm not used to the creation of .isos bootable dvd usb or anything like that. I just want to repair my boot files and not gonna mess with my personal data on the ssd



So why are you going the USB route instead of the DVD route , which you said you have?

Disconnect all other drives: (use only DVD and SSD) and run repair-((option)keeping your personal files.)


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Guys I'd like to ask another question: I'm using a win10 laptop for the usb boot drive preparation. The problem is that my laptop is windows 10 64bit home but my pc is windows 10 enterprise 64bit. And this laptop don't have any optical drive so I can't use my dvd copy.and anyway my dvd copy is installer not iso.any solution to this? Should I use the same pc ?


----------



## OneMoar (May 6, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Why do you not like YUMI?


Because Rufus works YUMI doesn''t
1. Syslinux is terrible
2. it uses disk images to chain load which is dumb


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 6, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> Because Rufus works YUMI doesn''t
> 1. Syslinux is terrible
> 2. it uses disk images to chain load which is dumb




How about this as an option?  :  http://joshcellsoftwares.com/products/zotacwinusbmaker/

http://old.zotac.com/us/z-zone/zotac-winusb-maker.html


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Ive actually been able to run my windows repair from the dvd drive and waiting actually to see where it takes me. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Eliomiller (May 6, 2016)

Problem solved.after the windows repair on the disc which contained the information  (contrary to what I though) I booted back (without the installation dvd drive) and it turned on without prompting to bios. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 28, 2017)

Same problem with same title. PC boots directly to bios. 
It first started happening like 1 week ago. Most of the times the SSD (witch holds the windows) is not visible in the bios. It only sees the HDD. 

Today something more crazy happened. I was watching youtube, and the page stopped loading, after lets say 2 minutes, notices the windows was acting very slow, the computer crashed. 
Booted into bios, no SSD was visible there. Turned off power,after few more attempts, after 20 minutes it turned on just fine. 
So something wrong happened even when the computer was on ... is it power related?? Maybe i should try switching the cables around ...

Is the ssd dying ? Maybe software/windows related. Its a new install ,since  i got the new computer. 

I could also install windows on HDD, cuz i know there is no problem there,and use the ssd as a storage. Even tho that just is a bad decision.
What do you guys think ? 

I will try to mess with the cables... thing is, i remember not long ago, at the  beginning of the year, i had the same problems with the ssd. Many months later, they are back. 

Any software that you can recommend to see / check if the ssd is still good ?


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Same problem with same title. PC boots directly to bios.
> It first started happening like 1 week ago. Most of the times the SSD (witch holds the windows) is not visible in the bios. It only sees the HDD.
> 
> Today something more crazy happened. I was watching youtube, and the page stopped loading, after lets say 2 minutes, notices the windows was acting very slow, the computer crashed.
> ...


It may be a failing SSD or malfunctioning SATA controller


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Same problem with same title. PC boots directly to bios.
> It first started happening like 1 week ago. Most of the times the SSD (witch holds the windows) is not visible in the bios. It only sees the HDD.
> 
> Today something more crazy happened. I was watching youtube, and the page stopped loading, after lets say 2 minutes, notices the windows was acting very slow, the computer crashed.
> ...



To me this sounds like broken SATA cables. Yes they break and yes I have had this problem, spent MONTHS searching for the issue of hanging at random times, and eventually even BSODs because of it. I even went out and bought a new PSU before finding this.

Use a fresh cable that you are guaranteed is working for the SSD, see if problem persists. If you re-used old SATA cables, replace them all tbh

The slow Windows also matches this situation, because you cannot access storage reliably, that is, if it becomes slow when you request data from that SSD (such as starting an application or Windows itself).


----------



## Ebo (Sep 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Same problem with same title. PC boots directly to bios.
> It first started happening like 1 week ago. Most of the times the SSD (witch holds the windows) is not visible in the bios. It only sees the HDD.
> 
> Today something more crazy happened. I was watching youtube, and the page stopped loading, after lets say 2 minutes, notices the windows was acting very slow, the computer crashed.
> ...




Here is a link to Kingston, if you look at the right topside after Kingston SSD manager and also look for firmware update.

https://www.kingston.com/us/support/technical/products?model=SHSS3


----------



## Hnykill22 (Sep 28, 2017)

This can happen if the battery on the motherboard is going empty. then it can't hold the BIOS startup options and boot's to BIOS right away so you can adjust the settings.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

to the second poster with the new issue "a new thread would have been better, because most poeople will just reply to the OP..

Any way, id suspect the psu is a bit flaky, But 1st thing to do would be to swap the SATA cable for the SSD,
you can use any smart monitoring app to check the ssd. but you may end up with false positives until you eliminate the other possible variables.

Even a windows Chkdsk may throw up a few file system errors which can throw up issues in windows like the ones you described. (but bios should still see the ssd in that case)

Any way..
like i said swap out the SATA cables. and if your psu has multiple rails. try and use a diferent one for the sata..
use it for a bit and see if it still vanishes from the bios.. 
(if it does, then try a diferent SATA port too, one that things dont disappear from)

If it stays in the bios but you still get the windows errors then run a chkdsk. And any luck that will fix it.. But its up to you to figure out if the psu or cable was the issue after that.

years ago i had a psu that was failing and a HDD would often dissapear from the bios and had issues like you mention.
Took ages to figure out it was one of the 12v rails failing (probably a capacitor leaking inside or similar) replaced it and the hard disks were fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 28, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> Same problem with same title. PC boots directly to bios.
> It first started happening like 1 week ago. Most of the times the SSD (witch holds the windows) is not visible in the bios. It only sees the HDD.
> 
> Today something more crazy happened. I was watching youtube, and the page stopped loading, after lets say 2 minutes, notices the windows was acting very slow, the computer crashed.
> ...


I had the same issue with a Crucial MX (or BX i forget which) 256GB ssd while running on a z170 platform. Come to find out, it was an incompatibility with the motherboard that @FordGT90Concept pointed out to me as he had the same issue. I bought a new Samsung 960 evo m.2 and the issue went away.

I suggest getting a newer model SSD and reinstalling Windows and id bet that your issue will go away.

Edit: Thread necro!


----------

